# Pimple-like things on snout. Pictures inside



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

My Golden had a very similar growth but was closer to the lip. I don't have the vet name for it handy but I know they are unlikely dangerous and are associated with a yeast issue. I had a needle biopsy performed which proved it was benign. As with any health concern make sure for yourself. Harleys disappeared in about a week with no treatment necessary.
Jerry


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

My Golden had something very similar. It was a wart, disappeared on its' own and has not come back. My Vet said she could get them again as it is a virus and that they prefer to leave them alone if possible. Sometimes removal is required but better to let it shrink and disappear on its' own. :crossfing


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's call a "Pedunculated Verrucoid".


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The picture's too blurry to be sure, but what you're describing is a papilloma wart (which is a verrucoid mass). Harmless but contagious, especially with puppies. It could be a pimple too, but that would only last a few days, and it would be full of pus. A papilloma is more likely.

If he's only chewing at the base of his tail, by the way, an anal gland issue is more likely than allergies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Papilloma (sp)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Like Tippy said, it could be the Canine Papilloma Virus. Very contagious but harmless and I _think_ that once they get it, it is unlikely to return. I could be wrong on that.

For reference, I have a picture I took of the wart that was inside of Molson's mouth and posted it in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55474, post #11 if you want to look and compare. 

Keep an eye on your dog's snout and if seems to be getting worse or, doesn't get any better, get him in to the vet just to be safe. Keep us posted please!


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I looked up pictures of papilloma warts, and it really doesn't look like anything i could find. I searched around and found this picture posted on a lab forum:

http://i41.tinypic.com/1581sh2.jpg

This looks pretty similar to Cooper's. People in the thread suggested it could be due to a plastic food bowl? Does that sound reasonable? I've been using a plastic one, but have a stainless i could switch to.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Like Tippy said, it could be the Canine Papilloma Virus. Very contagious but harmless and I _think_ that once they get it, it is unlikely to return. I could be wrong on that.
> 
> For reference, I have a picture I took of the wart that was inside of Molson's mouth and posted it in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55474, post #11 if you want to look and compare.
> 
> Keep an eye on your dog's snout and if seems to be getting worse or, doesn't get any better, get him in to the vet just to be safe. Keep us posted please!


It's hard be certain, but his doesn't really look like the picture you posted. Maybe the appearance depends on the location and tissue it's affecting though. I'll probably do like you said and keep and eye on it for a few days, then go to the vet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If it doesn't look like a papilloma (which we can't see because the picture is too blurry), head to the vet. Some skin growths can be very dangerous, particularly if left untreated.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think there is another thread on GRF where members thought it may be Papilloma and it wasn't. I can't remember what it's called. <hitting myself on head>


----------

